# Salt Fork Lake Tournament Results



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Salt Fork Lake
September 6th, 2008

Eighteen teams showed up at Salt Fork Lake for our last regular season catfish tournament Saturday night. Due to a lack of rain, the lake water levels were low and water temps were high. Four teams had already competed Saturday morning in the Cabelas King Kat Qualifier at Point Pleasant, WV.

First Place and $345.00 went to the team of Justin Jackson and Denny Ross of Spencer with 6 fish weighing 28 pounds 12 ounces. Denny Also weighed in the Okuma Big cat at 10 ½ pounds to win another $62.00 and a 10 Okuma Fin Chaser spinning combo.









Second Place and $158.00 went to Skip Martin of Copley and Kevin Jones of Cleveland with 5 fish weighing 19 pounds 12 ounces.









Third Place went to Dustin and Derek Ross of Spencer with 6 fish weighing 19 pounds 8 ounces.









Fourth Place went to the team of Wayne Everhart of Baltic and Daniel Abrams of Freeport with 5 fish weighing 14 pounds 8 ounces.









Fifth Place went to Roy Boyes Jr. and Roy Boyes Sr. of Barberton with 5 fish weighing 12 pounds 14 ounces.









Sixth Place went to Ron Brown of Green and Jeff Rohrer of North Canton with 3 fish weighing 11 pounds 10 ounces.









Seventh Place went to Peter Heston and Mike Kanich of Elyria with 4 fish weighing 10 pounds 6 ounces.









Eight Place went to David Kirkpatrick of Atwater and David Bratanov of Akron with 4 fish weighing 9 pounds 12 ounces.









Ninth Place went to Nathan Torres of Elyria and Larry Vesely of Cleveland with 5 fish weighing 9 pounds 8 ounces.









Tenth Place went to the team of Jeff Foster and Nick Maroni with 3 fish weighing 8 pounds 12 ounces.









This was the last of our regular season tournaments. On September 20th, 2008, we will hold the 24-hours NEOCATS Iron-Man Classic. This tournament will be hosted at Cripple Creek Bait and Tackle on Route 250 at Tappan Lake.

Thanks to our sponsors for some great prizes; Okuma, Hanhart Agency/ Progressive Insurance, Driftmaster Rod Holders, Vicious Fishing Line, Team Catfish, Daiichi Hooks, Gander Mountain, Fish Creek Spinners, Danny Kings Punch Bait, Net Light, Skipper Rods and others


----------

